# Lokalisierung

## kosovafan

Hallo, 

ich habe es geschafft, Gentoo und XFCE laufen. Ich habe nur Probleme mit der Lokalisierung. 

Ich bin den beiden unten  genannten Websites gefolgt.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

Allerdings erscheint XFCE4 nicht in Deutsch. 

```

gentoo-desk ~ # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```

gentoo-desk ~ # locale -a | grep de

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

```

```

gentoo-desk env.d # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (de_DE.UTF-8)

```

```

gentoo-desk env.d # cat 02locale

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

Ich benötige ein Mehrsprachiges System, weil meine Frau arbeitet in einer

französischen oder arabischen Umgebung und ich in einer deutschen 

Umgebung. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Rat weiß.

Silvio

----------

## Christian99

wie sieht denn deine /etc/locale.gen aus? locales die du verwenden möchtest, müssen da drin stehen, damit sie erzeugt werden. Siehe auch in deinen ersten Link.

----------

## haegar87

Moin,

ist die LINGUAS Variable in der make.conf auch gesetzt.

Ich müsste lügen, aber ich meine XFCE schaut nur dort nach  :Wink: 

Grüße,

haegar87

(Falls das Problem noch besteht ^^)

----------

## Josef.95

Laut der "locale -a" Ausgabe fehlt die gesetzte de_DE.utf8 Locale, daher auch die Fehlermeldung

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

Wenn de_DE.utf8 gewünscht und auch gesetzt ist muss die Locale natürlich auch vorhanden sein.

Setze sie (wie schon von Christian99 angemerkt) in der

/etc/locale.gen 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

 und lasse sie dann mit 

```
# locale-gen --update
```

 generieren.

Das sollte es dann schon gewesen sein.

----------

